# Zep wet floor wax on motorhome



## C Nash (Jun 27, 2020)

5year ago I did the Zep wax on our HR Vactioner mh.  Wash with comet before appling and put seven VERY light coats on small section at a time. Awesome shine with no buffing.  Now 5 yr later and time to remove old wax and reapply if these old bones can do again.  Zep makes a wax remover but heard mild solution of amonia will work.  Did wash rear fiberglass and looks good.  The zep wax may not be a good idea in high heat/sun areas


----------



## House Husband (Jun 30, 2020)

I use Zep floor coating remover to redo the Zep Wet Look Acrylic Polymer. If Zep Wet Look was a wax, you could wash it off with a good soap. It is not a wax.

Richard


----------

